# 5.2 months old, no sign of ears going up ;(



## Karna143

Hi there. I am a new GSD owner. We just got her 2 weeks ago. She turned 5 months on July 29th. We have all her papers and know she comes from a great line. I'm just wondering if her ears will ever go up. We were told she was the runt and not to sound dumb but I'm not sure if she's still teething or not. Everything I have read is saying if they are not up by now or 6 months it may be too late to try gluing? Do we have any hope on them going up on their own? I will try to post a pic of her with her mom right before we got her.


----------



## Saige

*ears going up?*

I've had 6 GSDs and all the ears were up. That being said they can go up and down especially while they are teething. Have they ever been up? My now almost 6 month olds were up then down then one up one down and the one stayed down for a number of weeks. Then one day it was up and hasn't fallen since. Good luck, they're beautiful not matter!


----------



## Karna143

To be honest I don't know if they were ever up. We will have to ask. Obvously being a new GSD owner, I don't know much, just been reading up and doing research. Her ears just feel so floppy to me, almost like a labs ears. Like there's not control in them at all. Not sure what is normal. I do think she looks adorable with her floppy ears but I would ove to have those beautiful erect ears to.


----------



## CeCe

They do look like lab ears in the pic. My neighbor has a shepherd/lab mix that looks like your girl-did you see the father of your pup? She's very cute. You could try taping but I don't think her ears will stand.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

She still you enough it could happen, however, based on that pic I don't see any signs that they will on their own. If they aren't up by 5 months some folks recommend adding Solid Gold Seameal to their diet. If it's important to you, you can always help them along with ear forms (do a search on the forum, I know I've posted before how to use them and where to buy). If it's not a big deal to you, let them do what they will and love her just the same!


----------



## m1953

Don't panic especially if she is teething right now. It's not unusual to take six months to a year.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd

I asked my breeder the same question when my pups ears were slow to stand up, and I was advised to keep encouraging him to chew (I guess the same set of muscles are used to keep the ears erect that are used in chewing). We gave him all the chew toys he wanted and incorporated the chew toys in his play. We saw improvement within a couple of weeks and they were standing on their own before long. Best of luck!


----------



## Karna143

Thank you for all the responses. The people we got her from have been breeding German Shepherds for a while now and we did receive all the info on the father so I know she is pure-bred plus the breeders are parents of my husbands friend from work so we do trust them. It almost looks to us like she hasn't grown into her ears yet. 
To be honest when we first got her we tried the tear mender but it only lasted two days before she got them apart and while glued it looked more like she was wearing a hat vs. having a teepee look. I think maybe we should wait till she is 6 months and then re-tackle the situation. I've been reading a lot about the breathe rite strips. Maybe we should look into that?


----------



## wolfy dog

How come you got her so late from the breeder? Did he/she suspect this maybe?
She does look adorable and people won't be so hesitant to pet her when they stay down. But I know you want them to stand, it is so Shepherdy. I had a purebred dog that had a huge overbite (it turned out to be later) and what it taught be was acceptance for who they are. I didn't like my own secret thoughts on how imperfect he was but he was a good, sweet dog and in the end you won't notice anymore.
And who knows, when she is done teething she might surprise you one day....


----------



## rooandtree

your pups ears looked just like my pups did..look through all my posts and youll see  Breathe right strips and ear forms would not hold my pups ears up..they were just to big and floppy...tear mender was the only thing that worked. If i taped or tried to use forms he would scratch them out in seconds. Right now at 7 months we have one ear up and one ear kinda sideways..i will glue again  here are pics in order


----------



## Karna143

rooandtree said:


> your pups ears looked just like my pups did..look through all my posts and youll see  Breathe right strips and ear forms would not hold my pups ears up..they were just to big and floppy...tear mender was the only thing that worked. If i taped or tried to use forms he would scratch them out in seconds. Right now at 7 months we have one ear up and one ear kinda sideways..i will glue again  here are pics in order


 
Thank you for posting those pics, you've given us hope. They do look exactly the same. At what age did you first try the tear mender? We got her from the breeder so late because we had a great dane who just passed away a little over month ago from old age. We weren't going to get another dog yet and I always said if we get another dog I want a German Shepherd. The opportunity arose when a guy at my husbands work mentioned his mom had one pup left she hadn't sold yet. So we thought, hey, let's take her. I don't know if the other pups had the same ear problem. He keeps meaning to ask him but hasn't had the chance at work since they work in different departments. 
It does seem like in the last few days, the ears are less floppy off to the side but more floppy facing back. Is this an ear stage? Sorry to sound so uneducated but this is our first GSD.


----------



## rooandtree

we first tried tear mender at 4.5 months...and after a few weeks thats how we got ear number one up...then i gave it rest and then i tried everything else under the son..and went back to tear mender..this time at 5.5 to 6 months..that got both ears up for a bit and now the one if floppy again at 7 months..but not as floppy..so i willbe gluing again..it takes paitence and alot of time..first time i had them glued for a few weeks...when they come unglued you just have to reglue them


----------



## Karna143

The problem we had when we glued them was they didn't look like your photo of the teepee, they just laid flat on top of her head. Like she was wearing a beret, lol. That's why I figured we are going to wait a couple more weeks and try gluing again.


----------



## rooandtree

maybe you glues wrong? it is hard to do..i give my pup a kong with peanut butter..after a long walk...and while hes busy licking i put glue on one side of ear..from base all the way up..one line of glue...then i bring ears together in a teepee and hold them there about 30 seconds or so until they stand


----------



## joe l

*Ears*

Opinions please,
This is Lola, a 14 month old, chocolate colored long haired female, She decides her ear position. 
I have never seen this in a GSD, but she certainly does what she wants as far as her ears go.
She is a pet so ear position does not matter, but she certainly is entertaining. 
Joe l


----------

